# What To DO?



## M-Pact Snow (Feb 2, 2005)

Well Guys and Gals, what do you think you should do if you were contracted by a plowsite member and then they dont want to pay you for your services, or even give you the courtesy of a phone call, or when you call them they hang up on you?

Thanks


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

What would you do if they weren't a PlowSite member?


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

depending on the amount were talking about but small claims court puts a little fire into people. lets them know its time topayup


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

I say throw them under the bus and reveal them.


----------



## M-Pact Snow (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, the reason I started this thread is because I figure he's gonna see it. I will not plaster his name at this time, but I have seen that he is trying to recruit other members here.

To the person who owes me I say, all it takes is a little coutesy (like a phone call), I am a reasonable person; however, reason will only go so far!


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

If someone is screwing you over then why would you want to protect their identity? Especially if they are recruiting other members who may not get paid.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

With the season that most of us had with no snow "screw 'em" tell.


----------



## M-Pact Snow (Feb 2, 2005)

I did recieve a payment so Im happy about that. The guy is a good guy but I think he got in over his head. I am just giving him the benefit of the doubt. I don't want to plaster his name all over the web, it's just not right. If I were in this position I would hope that no-one would do this to me, but I would call and at least explain myself to the person(but that's just me).


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JAA did it and he never did anything about it. Didn't matter that he's a member here. 

Course he doesn't try recruiting anybody anymore. 

I say tell everybody who he is if he didn't follow through on his word or contract. 

Seemed to sorta work when Big Nate screwed several people. At least they got a response out of him.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

settle up in two ways, 1st, in a courtroom in the daytime, then, at night, under the cover of darkness.


----------

